# Inspiration! :D



## Gavrill (Mar 29, 2009)

What unusual things have inspired you to write? 

I was recently inspired by song lyrics mentioning the phrase "sheep go to heaven, goats go to hell". I've also been inspired by things like deer passing my yard, finding things in the woods (shell casings and bones for example), and even people sitting in front of a blank TV screen.


----------



## Aurali (Mar 29, 2009)

It's weird.. but my best ideas happen in the shower o.o; 

I just drift into and out of thought and create amazing ideas.


----------



## Shouden (Mar 29, 2009)

songs and the bathtub tend to my be my inspiration things. Also, watching TV and going for walks can be inspiring as well.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Mar 29, 2009)

Totally generic answer, but... dreams.
Seriously: all my best ideas have come from dreams.  Or, at least, all the ideas I like the best.
Dreams, and I'm also generally inspired by crazy-ass ideas, like all the stuff I've ever read by Carlos Castaneda.


----------



## Toaster (Mar 29, 2009)

life + friends + OLD books

I can't you how many times I've based a charter off a friend.


----------



## Xipoid (Mar 29, 2009)

Dreams act as the agent in which I precipitate a world around. Though so far I have only had two dreams that have led to anything significant.


Beyond that, there is nothing to really note.


----------



## Yorokonde2 (Mar 29, 2009)

The wierdest thing that inspired me to write was a fortune from a fortune cookie. XD No joke. 

It read, "You will learn quickly, never fear." which spurred me on to write the second part of my horror mini-series, "Down by the Lake". 

Seriously. Creepy fortune cookie. xD


----------



## TakeWalker (Mar 29, 2009)

I've done the dream thing before. Mostly, I'm just inspired by words. I've lately decided I need to start using my overactive imagination as inspiration, though. It would keep me writing just about everything that comes across, y'know?


----------



## Potato (Mar 29, 2009)

On the toilet for me.

I don't know why, ideas just drift into my head whilst I poop.


----------

